
This Message will Self-Destruct: New Tool Makes Online Postings Disappear - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/this_message_will_self-destruct_new_tool_makes_online_postings_vanish.php
======
duskwuff
So, er, what's the difference between this and just posting the content on
their servers to begin with? And what's to keep someone from copying and
pasting the decrypted content?

